# Garage kayak wall rack



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I put in a DIY wall rack for my kayaks today. Cost about $40 and took 2 hours. I still have to cover the rack arms with carpet or rubber to protect the sides of the kayaks.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks good! Wish I had a bigger garage. I got mine on a hoist, and the yak is 2 inches away from hitting my Honda crv roof rack. A wall mount would nicer.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

That's cool man, nice work!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I went ceiling hoists, one for the ice gear, one for the boat. Pricey, but well made and very easy to use.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Racor-250-lb-HeavyLift-Storage-Platform-PHL-1R/100464807


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I ended up just covering the arms with swimming pool noodles.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a 2 1/2 car garage, but no wall space!
Ended up hanging them 'cause my garage has a 8 ft door.
I can pull in and hook them up, they hang right above my Jeep's racks.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally took a couple pics of my set up. I had to install two extra pulleys to go around furnace ducting. My Honda crv clears the yak by about 3 inches.


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

whitey7 said:


> Finally took a couple pics of my set up. I had to install two extra pulleys to go around furnace ducting. My Honda crv clears the yak by about 3 inches.


Wow! That is a tight fit.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

EJVH3 said:


> Wow! That is a tight fit.


Lol! I thought the same thing.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

It is definitely a lil snug, but I honestly do not have a better spot for it now. My previous 10 ft yak I could fit in multiple locations. My wall space won't allow for a 12 footer. 
It works for now!


----------

